# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Hollyoaks Christmas 2009

## Cheesytoots

Seeing as the christmas adverts have started popping up already, i thought I might as well ask: does anyone know what is in store for the residents of Hollyoaks this christmas? As we already know, Lydia and Hannah are leaving before the year is out, and Zoe is leaving early 2010. Do you think any me these storylines will run over Christmas?

----------


## lizann

I've seen rumours of Hannah falling pregnant by Darren or Gilly and Justin returning for her exit  :Cheer:

----------


## Cheesytoots

Woah! Where did you see that?!!

----------


## Cheesytoots

Hey i've recently read these in the soaplife magazine and it says that Lucy Allan has confirmed all these! Darren and Hannah will have more than a sham marriage.   Lydia's obsessive love gets out of control... again.   Loretta's past comes back to haunt her... is Jake in danger?   Mercedes embarks on a dangerous affair... who with?   Two engagements lead to heartbreak... Aww, poor Gilly.   A ghost from christmas past comes back to haunt Spencer.   Ste's homeless for christmas but could Ravi change his life?   Will a face from the past be good or bad news for Newt?   Could Anita's lead to disaster for Dave?   Jacqui's Fagin ways spell trouble for Des...

----------


## lizann

Mercedes has an affair with Calvin and falls pregnant

----------


## tammyy2j

Lydia goes pschyo at Christmas

----------


## Lennie

> Mercedes has an affair with Calvin and falls pregnant


First Tony and now Calvin  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Mercedes has an affair with Calvin and falls pregnant
> 
> 
> First Tony and now Calvin


slapper

----------


## tammyy2j

Zoe's traumatic year takes a sinister turn on New Year's Eve as a deranged Lydia lures her to Sarah's graveside, intending to kill Zoe and herself. Charlotte discovers Lydia's warped plan and rallies Dave and Mike in a frantic race against time.

----------


## babs_ess

I cannot wait for Lydia to go, she makes me want to turn the tv off when she's on.

----------

